# Stonegod?????



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Getting a little worried, Stonegod hasn't posted today....

I wonder if he is out buying a rifle.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol Could be...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Either that or a truck dumped a new pile of ammo.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

bones44 said:


> I wonder if he is out buying a rifle.....


We can hope.....................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet he's just looking......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know I have a PM to him and no response. Hope he didnt pick up to big of rock to throw in practice and hurt himself.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry about the sewery day buddy. Sounds awful to me.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

could that be rifle money I hear calling....LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good idea Mike, did you hear that SG?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont know what he is talking about, dont blame me LOL


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh the things we have to do to make a living. I've been in terrible places like this and you really do completely lose your appetite after something like this. Plus it seem you can't do anything to get rid of this kind of smell.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL It all comes with the title.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Be careful SG, dont confuse Red Ryder as a real gun--now that you have that money..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have to try that. Maybe a little essence of skunk on my boots and get out quick ! Lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I work at a wastewater plant for over 30 years and sometimes the smells are pretty strong. One time I was bleeding pressure off a line that had not been in service for some time and it smelled. I did not get any any on me and when I got to the control room and I started to smell my cloths and I had to go change cloths and everything was OK. I could tell you stories that would make you sick on your computer screens.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I just had to work on my septic aerator at home a few days ago and that was bad enough.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That and how not to dump gravel......









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You could avoid 90% of this if you'd go buy that gun.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The other 10% will be jokes about how long it took you to get a gun once you finally get one. LOL Has anyone stopped to think...... There is a gun smith somewhere in Ohio................ Pulling his hair out. LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

knapper said:


> I work at a wastewater plant for over 30 years and sometimes the smells are pretty strong. One time I was bleeding pressure off a line that had not been in service for some time and it smelled. I did not get any any on me and when I got to the control room and I started to smell my cloths and I had to go change cloths and everything was OK. I could tell you stories that would make you sick on your computer screens.


I have an idea what your talking about. I've done a lot of additions on wastewater and water treatment plants. Live tie-ins were always the worst , wearing tyvec suits and working thru all the muck and sludge. My foreman was pumping out a sludge tank one time tho and found a SKS that somebody had thrown in there to get rid of. The stock was rotted away but he cleaned it up and replaced the stock and it was good to go!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> A thread titled "Stonegod".......and it looks like we're going to end this thread with posts about septic tanks, sewage plants and stinky stuff !!!!LOL Someones going to google septic tanks or wastewater plants.....and there I'll be........"stonegod"!!LOL


All in a days work Muckgod!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ruger said:


> I have an idea what your talking about. I've done a lot of additions on wastewater and water treatment plants. Live tie-ins were always the worst , wearing tyvec suits and working thru all the muck and sludge. My foreman was pumping out a sludge tank one time tho and found a SKS that somebody had thrown in there to get rid of. The stock was rotted away but he cleaned it up and replaced the stock and it was good to go!


 I bet it shot shitty


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I have an idea what your talking about. I've done a lot of additions on wastewater and water treatment plants. Live tie-ins were always the worst , wearing tyvec suits and working thru all the muck and sludge. My foreman was pumping out a sludge tank one time tho and found a SKS that somebody had thrown in there to get rid of. The stock was rotted away but he cleaned it up and replaced the stock and it was good to go!


Wasn't he aware that it may have been used to murder someone ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Wasn't he aware that it may have been used to murder someone ?


that's what we all figured, but he had a brother that was a cop, and had him run the serial #'s. The #'s came back clean, but who's to say what it was used for. I imagine the guy that threw it in there is the only one that knows.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I'm surprised they didn't do ballistic testing on it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

They might have, I don't know. The supervisor made him report it. After it was all said and done with he was able to keep it. This happened about 15 years ago. I'm sure if it was to happen today things would probably be a little different.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

For sure Ruger. It would have made an episode of Law and Order or one of the other shows. LOL Dad worked as a Millwright on several different plants in Detroit and let me tell you, he came home and Mom made him change clothes out in the garage. His truck would stink so bad for weeks ! He said there were guys working in some that had specially made nets and would scrounge for jewelry and things. They'd find bones from hands and feet and other areas. Nasty to say the least !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did he discover the Cleveland Browns ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Every day !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Did he discover the Cleveland Browns ?


Coming from a Cardinals fan probably........ LOL

Go Bills?

We all stink......... Just not as much as Stonegod after his play time in the muck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, I'm glad to hear it Stoney...that should put you right in the gun shop !


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

He must be playing in the sewer again today!


----------

